# Anyone running FMT on a 9" Screen



## Guest

Running Lowrance elite 9ti

Fmt is amazing


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I'm loving FMT on my Lowrance HDS9 gen2 touch. I'm thinking about going bigger on my next one if it's not too much more?


----------



## Surffshr

Tarpon Nole said:


> Running Lowrance elite 9ti
> 
> Fmt is amazing


9ti or 9ti2?


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

This is interesting. I was wondering how my older HDS gen 2 stacked up to the newer Elite ti. http://teamcolibri.blogspot.com/2017/03/what-is-difference-between-lowrance-hds.html


----------



## manny2376

Guvner said:


> I am set on adding FMT to my skiff, but don't want to drop the scratch on a 12" screen.
> 
> Is anyone running it on a 9" plotter and if so which one and how are you liking it for FMT?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys


Running an Elite TI9 as well. Love it!!! My buddy runs it on a simrad GO9 and I slightly prefer his unit. The fact that the elite lacks pinch to zoom kinda bothers me though. That’s the only thing I would change, otherwise it’s a game changer like everyone claims!


----------



## Guest

Surffshr said:


> 9ti or 9ti2?


 the ti


----------



## MSG

Simrad nss evo 2 is the best unit. Higher pixel count than gen 1 not only allows better, sharper image, but more of the map on th screen. Glass screen vs plastic of Lowrance allows slightly better image- more$$ though


----------



## backbone

I'm running it on a Go7 and it works very well as a gps. I don't use the sonar part of it though.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

Running it on Simrad NSS 9 EVO 3 and it is amazing.


----------



## DW2018

Running FMT on an Elite Ti2 nine inch. Keeping my boat in Homosassa area this winter and given the many underwater hazards there that can wreck a lower unit, it's been hugely helpful, especially when venturing into areas without formally marked channels. Went with Ti2 on Glenn's recommendation re: better screen than Ti. Would probably like a 12 inch better but the 12 inch was $2k vs $1k for the nine, so I'm fine with what I have.


----------



## DBStoots

Simrad EVO3 9" with the FMT chip. Love it!


----------



## Egrets Landing

The screens on the Elite Ti are inferior to the Ti2 and the images look much better on the Ti2. 
EVO unit screens are excellent but I would opt for a 12" Lowrance Carbon before the Evo3 9 as the screen res is better and it's bigger and is also less $.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

Egrets Landing said:


> The screens on the Elite Ti are inferior to the Ti2 and the images look much better on the Ti2.
> EVO unit screens are excellent but I would opt for a 12" Lowrance Carbon before the Evo3 9 as the screen res is better and it's bigger and is also less $.


If I remember you're the guy behind FMT? I purchased the FMT and selected the 9" option, What will I need to do if I upgrade to a newer 12" unit? I'm assuming the chip I have now is different.


----------



## Guvner

Thanks guys I think I will opt for the Elite ti2 9"


----------



## MSG

MSG said:


> Simrad nss evo 2 is the best unit. Higher pixel count than gen 1 not only allows better, sharper image, but more of the map on th screen. Glass screen vs plastic of Lowrance allows slightly better image- more$$ though


I made a typo - I meant evo 3. However, Glenn of course is correct - If I could have fit the Lowrance 12" I would have done that - if there is any way to get 12" - that's the way to go. It hard to describe how much better 12" is than 9 if you are really going to use it for navigation.


----------



## Guvner

That extra $1K would probably stop me from getting it at least for quite a while, so if others are using it and doing ok with it on a 9" that's the way I will go. It's not like I will be using it every time I am out, I know my local waters well. I am more interested in it for the maybe 3 or 4 trips a year I plan to make to the Keys or Homosassa areas.

Thanks guys I feel much better about it now


----------



## Egrets Landing

RunningOnEmpty said:


> If I remember you're the guy behind FMT? I purchased the FMT and selected the 9" option, What will I need to do if I upgrade to a newer 12" unit? I'm assuming the chip I have now is different.


Adjustable mounts solve the space / mounting issue for skiffs. The best ones are such as Balzout or Ciscofishingsystems depending on your specific need. They are recommended for ISLA charts due to ergonomic considerations. Its easiest and best to have the screen in a perfect position floated over the console next to the wheel as opposed to a static position you need to reach for all day. There is usually lots of zooming and screen touching going on with ISLA charts. The chip you have will work in any other compatible unit no matter the size.


----------



## MSG

9" is fine - no issues at all - I had a 7 before the 9 and it worked as well. Bigger is better though - buy as big as you can afford, but having the chip is incredibly worthwhile no matter what sized unit


----------



## Ocala B2 Skiff

Just installed a GO9 on the owners boat with the FMT works fine. I have the NSS 12 EVO3 and once you go 12" you won't go back. Either way you'll be happy but the screen resolution as others have said is the sticking point.


----------



## Jumbo Jet

I am running FMT on a 9" as well. Had a GO9 first, but recently upgraded to the NSS9 Evo3 about a week ago. Resolution is amazing. Biggest I could fit on my console was a 9, but its plenty big.


----------



## ThomasHierholzer

Jumbo Jet said:


> I am running FMT on a 9" as well. Had a GO9 first, but recently upgraded to the NSS9 Evo3 about a week ago. Resolution is amazing. Biggest I could fit on my console was a 9, but its plenty big.


I this a Beavertail Mosquito? Just got the Evo3 9" and FMT for christmas and can't decide how I want to mount it on my mosquito with the cup holders in the way. Thought about flush mounting but I've been told that the steering wheel covers up too much of the display. Do you think it's an issue?


----------



## DBStoots

I would not flush mount a machine again. I had a flush mount on a previous boat--never again.


----------



## ifsteve

DBStoots said:


> I would not flush mount a machine again. I had a flush mount on a previous boat--never again.


A great e example of the phrase to each his own. I have a flush mount on my current skiff and I'll never go back to an above the console mount......lol


----------



## FishWithChris

How much more do you love the Evo3 over the GO series? I have the Go9 and, while it serves its purpose, look forward to upgrading soon.


----------



## DBStoots

The newest model, EVO3 S is even better!


----------



## Jason M

Jumbo Jet said:


> I am running FMT on a 9" as well. Had a GO9 first, but recently upgraded to the NSS9 Evo3 about a week ago. Resolution is amazing. Biggest I could fit on my console was a 9, but its plenty big.


Same here for me. Love it


----------



## eightwt

I'm looking for some reports on the new Lowrance Elite FS. Supposed to be improvement over the TI series in resolution. The 9 is is $1200


----------



## ifsteve

GO series has no rotary dial. That's a no go for me.


----------



## Jumbo Jet

ThomasHierholzer said:


> I this a Beavertail Mosquito? Just got the Evo3 9" and FMT for christmas and can't decide how I want to mount it on my mosquito with the cup holders in the way. Thought about flush mounting but I've been told that the steering wheel covers up too much of the display. Do you think it's an issue?


Yes Thomas, it is a BT Mosquito. For me, I absolutely love the flush mount. I have no issues to speak of with it being flush mounted. It looks super clean, and visibility is great, it’s right where I need it to be. It’s super easy to just glance down to follow a track. My brother in law has a NSS12 Evo3 mounted on a Ballz Out mount. It looks amazing, but it’s right in your face when driving, and he seems to have to lean over a bit to kind of look around it when running a tight track. The NSS9 was the largest I could fit in the Mosquito console. I originally built the boat with the GO9, but that unit was total crap. It looked cool being all flush mount and smooth, but trying to run in chop and zoom in and out totally sucked. It constantly crashed, deleting all my tracks and waypoints. Simrad was kind enough to let me trade it in and upgrade it to the NSS9. I guess I got the right guy on the right day because I’ve heard they normally don’t do that. Haven’t had a single issue with the NSS9 since the trade. It’s a great unit.


----------

